# Atmosphere 1.0



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 08:25)

Descobri agora mesmo  um Weather Desktop: o Atmosphere 1.0.

É simplesmente fantástico ora vejam por vocês mesmos: http://creativebits.org/my_dream_app_winner_atmosphere

Mas não sei onde fazer o download...


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 12:05)

Não é uma maravilha?


----------



## ACalado (17 Ago 2009 às 12:32)

http://mydreamapp.com/news/post/375/ 

mas só da para MAC OS


----------



## Mjhb (17 Ago 2009 às 12:57)

spiritmind disse:


> http://mydreamapp.com/news/post/375/
> 
> mas só da para MAC OS



É pena...
Mas mesmo para MAc OS, não consigo arranjar-lo!

Vou mudar o sistema que tenho!!!


----------

